# walking



## catbec1210 (Mar 7, 2011)

went for my half hour walk this morning around the park actually enjoyed it as no one around did think bout breaking into a little jog but then saw sum school kids and thought i better not didnt want to scare them


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Do it!  Well done on getting your walk and I'm pleased you enjoyed it


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi good on you,so pleasing when you do abit of exercise aint it, dont let the schoolkids bother you sweet xx


----------



## FM001 (Mar 8, 2011)

To me the best form of exercise is walking.


----------



## Royston46 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

Good for you and glad you enjoyed it, agree with the others don't bother what anyone else thinks just go for your own goals.


----------

